
Why Vladimir Putin Suddenly Believes in Global Warming - montalbano
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-09-29/climate-change-russia-s-oil-and-gas-heartlands-are-under-threat
======
NortySpock
Answer: Melting permafrost is causing the physical foundations of oil-and-gas
infrastructure to be undermined and weakened.

Also, at least one of the graphs gave 'load bearing capacity' numbers but no
units, so that was useless.

~~~
colorincorrect
Thank you for this summary,

But I have also read commentary that says Russia favours warming climates
since it increases its living conditions; Russia is a very cold place. Is that
complete baloney?

~~~
NortySpock
The article discussed that; Putin was initially fine with global warming. It's
only now that some downsides of permafrost melting have come up that Putin is
having second thoughts.

What the general opinion of the Russian population is on global warming, I do
not know.

------
einpoklum
The title is misleading: The Russian Federation had signed the Paris climate
accord in 2016, and has only failed to ratify it. So, it's not "disbelief" but
"dragging of feet".

It is annoying that a lot of US media has this kind of a anti-Russian vitriol
in its phrasing and lacks basic professionalism in reporting.

(caveat: I couldn't read the full article because there's a paywall.)

------
tenpies
Alternative explanation: Putin has zero plans to move a finger towards the
commitments. The accord is after all - an accord - utterly unenforceable. The
political equivalent of "I promise to guarantee to at least think about
possibly trying to begin considering doing something about this issue".

For the Western media this is great anti-Trump ammo: "Even Russia is signing
the accord, impeach! Riot!". To the Pro-Putin media this is great: "Putin's
leadership in tackling this global catastrophe". Domestically, he can point at
this every time a Russian is affected by the environment.

------
duxup
Maybe, but words and actual action as far as Russia and Putin goes are not
always one and the same.

I'm not convinced the kleptocracy in Russia cares about longer term results.

~~~
war1025
Russians are definitely interested in self-preservation. That's the most basic
of human instincts.

~~~
duxup
If that instinct was strong enough to push climate change policy I think we
would be farther along policy and action wise. It doesn't seem to be.

------
i_feel_great
Caring will do nothing now. It is almost certainly too late to stop the
permafrost from melting.

